# Hashimoto and Depression



## haverinja (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if someone by chance while treating Hashimoto is also using any antidepressant? I am interested especially in the combination of Levothyroxine and Cipralex (Escitalopram)!
I was diagnosed with Hashimoto in the end of 2009. Two years prior that, after a long time feeling depressed finally saw a psychologist who ensured me that I wasn't going crazy and that all this struggle of mine is due to a depression resulted from a Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Nevertheless until a week ago I never used antidepressants. I used psychotherapy in 2008 only for a short period.
I am at a stage of my life where my depression is interfering with my well being. My GP, who uses medication only as a last resort, prescribed me Cipralex and is urging me to see again a psychotherapist. 
I would be very thankful if there is someone who has experience here that deals with the combination of Depression and Hashimoto and would like to share it with me.

With respect,
Inja


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I've been medicated in the past for Depression but this was prior to a Hashi's diagnosis. I would just urge you to see a physchiatrist to get you on the right medication/dosing , if and when your Thyroid meds are at a proper dosage.
I'm sorry Inja, it's alot to deal with-I've thought about getting on anti-depressants myself but not until I feel my thryroid is being treated correctly.


----------



## haverinja (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Keba,

For the past 3 years, I have put Hashimoto under control. But yes I intend to see a psychiatrist. I am in a very low dose of Cipralex, only 5 mg per day. In contrary to Far West, in Europe (I live in Austria), depression medication is managed very carefully. 
We will see I guess.

Thanks again for your reply.
Inja


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

NO ONE BUT A BOARD CERTIFIED PSYCHIATRIST IS QUALIFIED TO UNDERSTAND THE EFFECTS OF PSYCHOTROPIC MEDICATIONS.

And that goes for ANYWHERE in the world.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

CA-Lynn,
I agree with you; psychotropic drugs should be prescribed only by a board certified psychiatrist. Unfortunately, that is not happening. I've been prescribed Paxil (in the past) by a nurse practitioner, and here in NM, given the shortage of psychiatrists, psychologists are being taught to prescribe psychotropic drugs.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, please be careful out there. Sorry to hear you are having a rough time -- it will get better. I've also had numerous docs throw scripts at me for these and other random unrelated drugs. While I think they can certainly help in the short-term if needed and wanted, for the long-term healing you need to focus on the root of the problem(s). When the thyroid medications are dialed in you will should much, much better. Perhaps they are not optimized -- can you post your recent labs and ranges?


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> NO ONE BUT A BOARD CERTIFIED PSYCHIATRIST IS QUALIFIED TO UNDERSTAND THE EFFECTS OF PSYCHOTROPIC MEDICATIONS.
> 
> And that goes for ANYWHERE in the world.


Except perhaps a board certified clinical pharmacist 

I'm not sure how it works there, but here there are often clinical pharmacists associated with "medical homes" that provide a great deal of help to prescribers and patients on these topics. I would seek one out!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you kidding? Not even a board certified clinical pharmacist.


----------

